# I need to know how to remove the front of a cultured marble tub



## hall.jacob (Mar 5, 2010)

My wife bought a new faucet for our tub, it is cultured marble, and it looks like you just cut the caulk line and pry it off.... is that right? I sure would hate to break it. can someone give me some advice???? Thanks!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The only type tubs I know of with removable panels are jacuzzi types. Don't go slicing up a tub to replace a faucet, there is usually other access for that. A pic would help us.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

are you talking about just the tub spout, prying on the plumbing without knowing for sure what you are prying sounds like a recipe fo disaster.

you are going to have to give more info it sounds like you have a cultured marble faucet
are you going to pry off the old faucet or the tub itself


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

He's talking about the 'skirt' for the tub. 

I don't install or usually am not even around when someone else installs that stuff. Usually they do leave an access especially if there's a pump on it, but generally the access is on the pump end, not the faucet end. The other option is access from beneath if you have it, but even that can be a pain, and risk damaging the tub when cutting an access in the subfloor.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

I did not see enough info to determine if it is a whirlpool tub or if there is a skirt or access panel. I will just wait until the OP leaves more information, more will be revealed


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

plumberinlaw said:


> I did not see enough info to determine if it is a whirlpool tub or if there is a skirt or access panel. I will just wait until the OP leaves more information, more will be revealed


Based on his thread title, it sounded to me like he's trying to remove a 'skirt' :huh:


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

What I've seen done to remove the front panel, is to remove all the caulk around the edges to break the seal, then pull on it with a couple of suction cups or plungers to pull it out. Be real careful though, they do break easily.


----------



## hassenpheffer (Sep 12, 2010)

i have a similar issue. there are 4 decorative screws on the face of the skirt. when they are removed the skirt is still fairly tight. if i try to pry it off i can see the skirt (18" x 48") bowing in the center. the ends however, remain fixed. since i need to get access to it, is the plunger method the only way?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

hassenpheffer said:


> i have a similar issue. there are 4 decorative screws on the face of the skirt. when they are removed the skirt is still fairly tight. if i try to pry it off i can see the skirt (18" x 48") bowing in the center. the ends however, remain fixed. since i need to get access to it, is the plunger method the only way?


this post is 6 months old why not start a new thread:thumbup:


----------

